# Clinton



## Rook (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi guys. I have been on the site for a while now and have benefited from a lot of your suggestions and info. In the last few weeks I moved to Sterling Heights, 17 and Dodge Park area, and I am wondering if there are any fish in the Clinton. Don't want any specifics, just wondering if you have ever caught anything between Hall and Metro. I have a wicked fishing jones and the Clinton is a ten minute walk. Thanks.


----------



## kingwilly (Dec 18, 2002)

Have at it and let us know.

KW


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

alot of suckers will be comming in soon month or so.


----------



## Rook (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks chrome. Just wanted to know if it was a viable waterway. Appreciate the reply.


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

Rook said:


> Thanks chrome. Just wanted to know if it was a viable waterway. Appreciate the reply.


There are tons of older posts on the Clinton. Search history and you'll get tons of info....including some of the more well known spots that have slipped through on posts. 

Good luck.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Sure is gets runs of steelies + salmon ,walleye here and there. Need to work for em'
Good luck........


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Do yourself a favor and try and avoid the weekend warriors.....don't be afraid to go for a hike.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Yep, and hike well off the popular paths, a good 20 miles or so off the well known path.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Some good advice here!!! The best fishin takes place where there are no fishermen. I catch all my steelies MILES away from any of the crowds.The Clinton truely is an awesome river, and very good fishery. You just have to determine where the fish are, and where the fishermen arent!!!


----------



## fire-tiger (Mar 15, 2005)

I've been a member here for about a year now and if there is one thing I have learned, it is that when the posts on ANY given body of water go down to nothing, go fish it!!!


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

Have fished the Clinton for 2 years and have taken several dozen decent pike from there. Good luck


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Used to catch some gators out of the spillway....before they put in the new coffer dam anyways... The new dam altered the flow and they don't seem to stack up there like they used too.


----------

